
Amazon destroyed my business - pgrote
https://abdurrahmanraja.wordpress.com/2016/11/26/amazon-destroyed-my-business-account-blocked-without-warning/
======
Tomte
He needs to stop ruminating about getting "more info".

The issue was escalated and investigated. Amazon won't budge.

What does he expect? A dinner invitation from Jeff Bezos?

There are final decisions in the world. A Supreme Court ruling. A girl you're
infatuated with saying she wants you to leave her alone. And this support
ticket resolution.

Proceed at own risk. No good thing will ever come out of it.

------
joering2
Okay so I invested 15 minutes of my life into reading your post, you mention
"account" 23 times and yet you haven't said even once actually what you were
selling, so that anyone can give you any hint (to be honest, I think there is
good reason you are not revealing what was your product; otherwise most likely
the whole post wouldn't make sense).

> I was losing potential sales and my eyes were permanently fixed on my email
> app, waiting for the email from the account specialist.

You have to put yourself in Amazon's shoes:

 _As a legitimate selling platform, every day they were losing credibility
offering your product on their OWN platform under their OWN brand._

> “Your desired use of Amazon Payments MAY BE in violation of our Acceptable
> Use Policy or User Agreement”

Its an oldest trick in a book: they cannot deny they cannot confirm. Its a
lawyers talk in case you didn't notice. Speaking of...

> Since I used FBA, my stock is now stuck in Amazon FBA warehouses. The email
> did not mention how to retrieve my stock or when I would get the funds in my
> Amazon account.

If you don't get yours back in 6 months, find a lawyer.

> They say don’t put your eggs in one basket.

Yepp, you nailed it. Same thing happened to me when we hit the wall with
Sendgrid (currently only offers spamming services to those who can payout -
seriously I receive plenty of spam from Sendgrid and they always "investigate"
but never get anywhere). We were sending out 10,000 legitimate double opts a
day and were banned out by.. one user clicking spam complaint 3 times. No
joke. By the time the dev switched and implemented new email engine, I had to
let go 6 people to stay financially afloat. It sucks, certainly I feel your
pain.

> You need to work on multiple revenue channels so if an issue happens on one
> you can stay afloat.

Great advice but ask yourself honestly - would you ever sell as much as you
did without Amazon?? The good advice would be get customers from amazon but
collect their emails and steer them off to your website for a tiny bit of
savings. This way you could depart from Amazon at any given point - whether
out of your free will, or like you did - forced out.

> Really do not know where to go from here...

You are stubborn which is a good trait, but maybe the best way at this point
is to.. move on. Ask yourself do you really need Amazon to fulfill your
business. If you do and they don't want you (As a private company they had a
right to deny anyone), its time to move on to the next big thing on your list.

~~~
fasteo
>>> Okay so I invested 15 minutes of my life into reading your post, you
mention "account" 23 times and yet you haven't said even once actually what
you were selling

I came here to write this. Probably the most important bit of information is
missing on purpose. Would be great to know.

